# Driving horsebox on L plates??



## showjump (27 August 2009)

Got my provisional last week, and want to start having a go in the lorry! 
Just someone said 'Oh well you wont be allowed on the motorway on L plates'
This has got me thinking now, can or cant I? We are going down to Warwick on weds and i was going to share the driving (If i have afew practices inbetween!) So can i or cant i go on the motorway??

Thanks.


----------



## rising_promise (27 August 2009)

Yes you can. As long as you have your provisional lorry licence and have someone sitting next to you who either passed their test prior to Jan 1997 or passed their lorry test at least 3 years ago, you are fine to drive wherever you want.

I drove the lorry on L plates all over the country for about 5 years before finally getting around to taking my test in March!

Good luck!


----------



## connie1288 (27 August 2009)

I doubt you can drive on the motorway, you cant in the car. But then I know someone who does I think!


----------



## showjump (27 August 2009)

Yep got my provisional. I will have my dad sat next too me, he def passed before 97'!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I just thought id share the driving. Its going to take us 3 hrs each way id guess! 
Thanks


----------



## stencilface (27 August 2009)

Just make sure you get plenty of practise braking and doing roundabouts and narrow lanes before you attempt it with a horse in the back!


----------



## showjump (27 August 2009)

Yes i will, although i way just do staight line driving! Ha ha, see a corner, pull over and stop, and swap with my dad!! lol!


----------



## mga4ever (27 August 2009)

You can only drive on the motorway if the person sitting with you HAS PASSED the 7.5t test or an HGV, grandfather rights (ie passing before Jan 97) do not count for accompanying someone on L plates. I rang DVLA/DSA to find out as I needed to drive on motorway.....I had been driving on L plates on A roads for 18 Months but just couldn't afford the test.


----------



## kirkton (27 August 2009)

Someone told me you were not allowed to travel with livestock on L plates???

I have an HGV Lorry but husband does not have HGV test. I was going to get him to to theory and get a provisional so that he could drive.


----------



## silverbreeze (27 August 2009)

Does the theory test expire like it does with your car theory?  can you drive on none motorway roads without someone acompanying (sp) you?

one more-  do you have to have taken you theory to drive on the L plates?


----------



## figbat (27 August 2009)

Yes, the theory test expires after 2 years.  You can drive with a provisional licence without a theory test pass so long as the provisional conditions are fulfilled.  What the theory test pass allows you to do is take the practical driving test.

You can drive an HGV on L-plates on a motorway, again, as long as your provisional conditions are met.  To get an HGV licence you must have a car licence, so your ability to handle motorway traffic is assumed to be acceptable.

Do not forget that the qualified supervisor must be in a fit state to drive, so they can't nod off or have had a few drinks.  They must also be in the front passenger seat, not watching TV in the living!


----------



## seche (27 August 2009)

Yup ive been all over the place with Mum as co-pilot. 

Best advice my Father gave me for when laden with "livestock" - of any sorrt! - Drive as though you have a box of eggs on the roof that you still want to be sat there when you reach the other end. - Think gears not breaks on a practicality scale!

Happy trucking!!


----------



## kirkton (27 August 2009)

So, does anyone actually know if you can drive with livestock on a provisonal?


----------



## knightsbridge123 (27 August 2009)

Yes you can travel with livestock and on a moterway with l plates. i even had to drive on the moterway when doing my training, good luck as once you get in to it, trucking is good fun


----------



## TrentfieldStud (29 August 2009)

Hi

As per the previous posts, yes you can! as long as they have had there licence 3 years. Just check with your insurance that the cover is also for provisional licence holders.

If you have not booked any lessons, www.horseboxworld.com is doing a fixed price test anywhere in the country, my daughters just booked one!

good luck


----------

